# Mails effacés de l'iPad après 8 jours



## beliquette (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Mes mails sont supprimés de mon ipad après environ 8 jours. Alors qu'ils sont toujours sur mon iPhone et sur mon iMac. Même en réglant le nombre de réception à 200, c'est la même chose.
C'est un compte imap qui fonctionne avec des comptes free, hotmail et wanadoo et quel que soit le serveur, tous mes mails disparaissent ! :hein:
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème.
J'ai le dernier ipad rétina mis à jour.

Merci.


----------



## Larme (25 Janvier 2013)

_Hotmail_, en _IMAP_ ?
Pas en _POP_, plutôt ? Car si c'est le cas, tu les supprimes peut-être via ton _iMac_ (_Mail/Préférences/Comptes/Avancé/Après récupération, les supprimer au bout d'une semaine_).

Sinon, pour _Hotmail_, sur _iPhone/iPad_ :
_Réglages/Mails, Contacts, Calendriers/TaBoîteHotMail/Courrier à synchroniser_ : Réglage mis sur une semaine ?

Répéter l'opération si besoin pour chaque compte.


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

En effet, il me semble que Hotmail c'est du POP, et c'est même pire que ça je crois : en POP, lorsque les messages sont téléchargés quelque part, ils n'apparaissent plus sur le serveur !


----------



## beliquette (25 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui, pour le hotmail, c'est du POP :/. Mais c'est surtout pour les comptes free qui sont mes comptes les plus utilisés que c'est gênant !


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Janvier 2013)

Programme le en imap, en veillant bien à programmer le nombre de mail et/ou de jours à synchroniser


----------



## beliquette (25 Janvier 2013)

Mes comptes ont déjà en imap et je ne vois pas où on peut programmer le nombre de jours...


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Janvier 2013)

Dans les paramètres de ton compte Exchange

Réglages -> Mails, Contacts, Agenda -> Ton compte Exchange


----------



## beliquette (28 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas de compte exchange'


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui pas faux :rateau:

Et bien tu suis le même chemin mais pour ton compte "pas Exchange", mais comme pour Gmail, pas sûr qu'il y ait le nombre de jours...

As-tu essayé de supprimer le compte et de le recréer ?


----------



## beliquette (31 Janvier 2013)

Je les ai ré-crées en POP et la, ça marche ils ne disparaissent plus.


----------

